# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Diseñan nuevo logotipo para programa Sierra Exportadora

## Bruno Cillóniz

Un estudiante del décimo de Arquitectura diseñó el nuevo logotipo que utilizará la Siex para fortalecer la agroexportación hacia nuevos mercados extranjeros.El estudiante del décimo ciclo de Arquitectura de la Universidad del Altiplano, Brusy Vásquez Llanos, diseñó el nuevo logotipo que caracterizará al programa Sierra Exportadora (Siex). La imagen se inspira en la cultura y valores de andinos.La Siex convocó a un concurso donde participaron 16 diseñadores a nivel nacional para realizar el distintivo. El ganador indiscutible fue Vásquez Llanos quien obtuvo el premio a Mejor sustento del concepto y ganó Ipod Touch de Apple.Por su parte, el presidente ejecutivo de la Siex, Alfonso Velásquez Tuesta, resaltó el moderno estilo del nuevo símbolo. Ayudará a un mejor posicionamiento de Sierra Exportadora en el país y en los mercados mundiales, indicó.Cabe indicar que conformaron el jurado la periodista Claudia Doig Parodi; el gerente general de Siex, Miguel Cordano Rodríguez; el licenciado en arte, Juan Pacheco Enciso; y el presidente de la Comisión de Imagen de la Cámara de Comercio de Lima (CCL), Bernardo Furman.  *Fuente: http://www.rpp.com.pe/2012-01-03-dis...ia_437333.html * * * Temas similares: Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y USAID darán soporte técnico a 30,000 productores de la sierra Artículo: Sierra Exportadora presentó propuesta para crear Fondo Sierra Perú Artículo: UE: Nuevo logotipo obligatorio para productos ecológicos Banco de la Nación y Sierra Exportadora darán Sierra Card a productores andinos en primer trimestre del 2010

----------


## EVENTOS IPMA

El logo es irrelevante..Señores de  Sierra exportadora es hora de incertar a los pequeños agricultores campesinos de la sierra a una agricultura competitiva de exportación..que no quede solo en promesas de campañas electorales..

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Porque les comento que se está acuñando el nombre de "Sierra estafadora"....... 
Fuera de bromas no me voy a cansar de repetir: si nos ufanamos de los TLCs de nuestro boom exportador, hagamos que los pequeños agricultores sientan que también estos programas son para ellos. 
Esto no es sólo chamab del MINAG, repito MIDIS Y MEF también son claves. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Me siento mal de dar mi opinión sobre el nuevo logotipo de Sierra Exportadora, porque creo que podría ser bastante duro y crítico con la elección. Creo que es un problema grave del logotipo que no se lean o no se entiendan las letras "S" de Sierra y "E" de Exportadora, que se debió tener en cuenta para que sea más fácil posicionar el logotipo, pero aparentemente no se consideró a la hora de la elección. 
Sin embargo, creo es difícil ser objetivo cuando hablamos de publicidad, así que espero estar equivocado en mi percepción; y estoy muy de acuerdo en que más importante serán las acciones que se realicen con este logotipo, para que la nueva imagen de Sierra Exportadora se empiece a asociar con los conceptos que pretende el proyecto a nievl nacional e internacional. 
No queda otra más que apoyar la decisión y seguir para adelante, esperando que en estos 5 años, el proyecto se convierta en una realidad palpable y cuantificable para la sierra de nuestra país. 
Saludos

----------


## Corpotation Noubi Sac

BUENO NO LE ENTIENDO NADA EL LOGO
no se que es lo que quiere decir y lo que se quiere mostrar

----------

